# breakdown of my 21.98 PB single!



## jun349 (Feb 5, 2022)

here is the scramble i had for the solve: U B U' L U L U F B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' *note: i am using beginner CFOP.

cross:M2 U2 M2

F2L: intuitive F2L from Jperm: 




OLL:skip

PLL: Ua perm


----------



## qwr (Feb 24, 2022)

hardly a breakdown if you don't actually write out your moves


----------



## Garf (Feb 24, 2022)

jun349 said:


> here is the scramble i had for the solve: U B U' L U L U F B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' *note: i am using beginner CFOP.
> 
> cross:M2 U2 M2
> 
> ...


Tried the scramble. Nice cross. Green red and orange blue pair easy to inspect.
Didn't get LL skip, though. Got a block instead.


----------

